# 108 holes in a day?!?!?!?



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Apparantly my great uncle did this once back in the day. I knew he must have been there from before the sun rose until well after it set, but at an hour and a half per 9 holes, (it was still a 9 hole course back in the day) thats 18 (!) hours of nothing but golfing. Approx. 25 miles of walking with a 20 lb bag on your back.

Can anyone beat 108 holes in a day? My record so far is only 54, but someday, I'm gonna do 108.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Walk 108 holes, they'd find me face down on the back nine, and they'd be able to use my hide as rut filler, or I'd be using my woods as crutches. You might get away with it on one of these Exec-par 3's, but traditional 7000 yarder is just plain suicide. What was his final score?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Most I've ever played in a day is 36, although I played 108 in a tourney in High School, but was through the span of 5 days


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

No idea what his final score was. It came up somehow at a family reunion a few days ago, and I'm still in shock. I'm ready to call it quits after 27 - the day I played 54 holes I had a cart for 18 or them, and I still slept until noon the next day.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I've only done 36 in a day if i did more I would be dead. i could probably like 50 or more with a motorized golf cart.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

54 in a day for me, back when i use to get dropped off at 7 30 ish ...play 18 stop for a nice lunch then back out for another 18 then i would usually putt for an hr till someone got me around 2 or 3 but one day i had to wait till my dad got back off work at like 6 so i just kept playing and got another 18 in so w/o the lunch playing till six i could of got another 9 in ..then play till dark is another 9 and 18 ...thats 90 holes ...still gotta make up another 18 in there ...non stop thats tuff better pack a lunch on t he go.

so if i went out at 7-9 thats 14 hrs... 2 hrs and 20 mins per round walking...thats really tuff on most courses. its possible on a reg course if you don't do practice swings and you just wack it then run. but it was probably on a lot shorter course or very tight course thats close together and short. and he had to be booking it too.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Was doing some quick math, if the course was 7000 yards, you'd walk 24 miles for the 108 assuming you could keep it all in a straight line....and we all know we can do that right!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> but it was probably on a lot shorter course or very tight course thats close together and short.


Well it was a 9 hole track back in the day, and they added 9 more in '91. Even now it's just over 6000 from the whites.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

o ok ....still thats freakin hard to do ...he must of played through alot of peeps lol ...i give him a props


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

wow thats a long course the one I play is only 3943 yards from the whites.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Topflite_d2 said:


> wow thats a long course the one I play is only 3943 yards from the whites.


For 18 holes? That is a very short track. Must be an executive course.
The one I play is 3075 on the front, and 2840 on the back, total 5915 from the whites


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

I know some of the courses i play range from 6300 from whites and 6800-7200 tips


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow... I played 36 once in about 28 degree weather, but never more than that in a day, although I have had days of practic that lasted from sunup to sundown.


----------

